# How to get Transcript from Facebook



## bskinti (28 Jul 2011)

Just wanted to know if anyone has advice on how to go about getting a transcript from Facebook, Would it take a solicitor to get it or how?


----------



## onq (29 Jul 2011)

A transcript of what?

Posts can be copied or pasted or you can perform a "Print Screen" operation then CTRL+V this into Paint and save it.

I assume chat exchanges can be highlighted, copied and pasted or "Print Screened" as above.

If you mean can you contact Facebook directly and ask them, good luck with that.

I found them are impossible to contact on even minor matters.

Too many customers I suppose...

ONQ.


----------



## nai (29 Jul 2011)

I have had occasion to contact Facebook in the past for an underage client who's Facebook page was hacked and personal pictures were replaced with some extreme pornography.

I found them extremely helpful - they rang me almost immediately after I emailed them about the hack and defacement. They froze the account and pages and all access logs as soon as I supplied a Garda Pulse Incident reference number and retained the data in the event that the Garda CCIU required them to proceed with investigation.

They do however have very strict privacy rules in relation to access to personal pages and will never grant access to someone elses pages without a court order.

HTH
nai


----------

